# Building



## gillsy (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

Am after a website or doco about building a tank for Children's pythons.

There is one in Hitns and TIps but the doco is corrupt.

Can Children's pythongs run completely of a heat pad. 

If so if i make a wooden box with glass front can the heat pad go internally in the tank.

Thanks for your help


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 2, 2006)

Grab the book Caring for Children Pythons should have something in that about enclosures.


----------



## gillsy (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help but I can't seem to find the book, does anyone have a copy so i can get the ISDN number.


----------



## pythonkisses (Sep 2, 2006)

KEEPING CHILDREN'S PYTHONS 
Price: $12.95 

here is the link

http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------

